# Washinton Ct House, OH - Oscar YM Soft Ear



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14278364

Fayette Co DP

Looks like a pb softear to me

Oscar is a 7 month old 70lbs. German Shepherd.Great guy nervous with other dogs and doesnt get along with cats.Contact Bob at 1-740-335-6630 or 1-740-572-0656


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's adorable!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

He is soooo cute


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He's been there almost a week now.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------

